# would this Assortment work???



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Could I put these fish together in a 46 gal tank?? If not what would you recommend?? I already have the rams and will be gettings the blood parrots any day now

2 blood parrots
4 ram cichlids
3 three spot gouramis
1 angel fish


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't think so the gouramis are pretty passive fish and would get picked on


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my gouramis are the aggressors in their tank, but in any of the cichlid tanks they would be food....almost.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not too sure about combining the rams with any of your above choices.

The parrots, angels and gouramis are all very peacefull fish and may all be bullied by the rams.

I'm not saying that they won't work, as every tank is different; what works for one works for another.

check out this site for compatibility: Tim's Tropical fish compatibility

This is a tool and gives a good indication of whether or not your combination would work.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

At full grown size, the rams pose no threat to the angel fish, gouramis or parrots.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd pass on the parrots since they're a nasty hybrid that should be eradicated from the hobby. 
I've already given you my suggestions in another thread but you're constantly changing your mind....hard to keep up with that sort of psychosis


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

well thank you KevD for pointing out that I have a psychosis. Yes I have been changing my mind as I learn more about certain fish, after all that is why I posted on this board because I wanted the thoughts of those more experienced and I didn't want to make a hasty decision that i would regret but again thank you for pointing out my psychosis and I will trouble this board with my questions no further.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is always better to ask questions for the health and well being of your fish .
Who cares what others think as long as you get pointed in the right direction .


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It seems that we are getting our blossom's mixed up possibly as both are posting the same question about different aquariums. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5051&page=2
At around 2am it is an easy thing to do.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I agree with Kev only that they are hybrids that don't need to be bought by people, especially since they are so often coloured and are grossly deformed. 

Anyways, you can mix the gouramis and rams (I have 3 gouramis and 2 rams in the same tank). As for the angelfish, I am not sure what the compatibility is, but I'm sure they'll all get along in a 46g as long as it's not overstocked.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

artemisblossom,

Please don't take anything I write too seriously. I commend you for asking questions before putting any fish or plants in your tank. 
The whole psychosis thing was a joke that you obviously didn't get or it offended you. I apologize for that as it was not my intention. I was just trying to bring a little levity to the community  Being aquarium keepers, we probably are all a bit psychotic (I speak mostly for myself)


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

KevD said:


> artemisblossom,
> 
> Please don't take anything I write too seriously. I commend you for asking questions before putting any fish or plants in your tank.
> The whole psychosis thing was a joke that you obviously didn't get or it offended you. I apologize for that as it was not my intention. I was just trying to bring a little levity to the community  Being aquarium keepers, we probably are all a bit psychotic (I speak mostly for myself)


LOL! Nice recovery (I can hear the tap dancing).

We all know you didn't mean it as an insult, at least I didn't. But I'm not a psychotic aquarium keeper. Yes you are. No I'm not and stop hi-jacking my posts! No, you stop!

<sigh>


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I didn't want to push away a member who is genuinely interested in doing what's best for the aquarium and inhabitants it may contain. I felt an apology was in order considering how he/she reacted to my message.
It's nice to see you have a good sense of humor and know when a post is dripping with sarcasm


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> As for the angelfish, I am not sure what the compatibility is, but I'm sure they'll all get along in a 46g as long as it's not overstocked.


Shouldn't be a problem - the rams will keep to themselves and they both swim at different levels.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

MY only concern is the the tank may be to small once the parrots are fully grown. Also, the Rams and angel perfer warmer water then the other fish.


----------

